
Show HN: Remote AI Jobs – The lightest remote job board for AI engineers - tsutomun
https://www.remoteaijobs.com/
======
GistNoesis
Are those positions available from European countries ? Most often US
companies require green cards or to be a US citizen ? Adding a flag US only or
World Available would help avoid needless rejections for European candidates.

